# Painting searchlights



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Any good ways to paint searchlights effectively? In terms of Colour and shading/highlighting I defo need methods for. I need to work out a smooth searchlight for my vendetta and the normal guard searchlights for my tanks. some pic examples would be appreciated too.
Thanks


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't have much experience with this but this might be helpful from gw website.

Searchlight: The lens was basecoated with Regal Blue. Layered highlights were applied working from the top right, to bottom left, using Enchanted Blue, Ice Blue and finally Spacewolves Grey. To blend these colours together Asurmen Blue was washed over the top. Finally, 'Ard Coat (Gloss Varnish) was applied


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

For people with less time on their hands:

Black > Scorched Brown (100% coverage) > Bestial Brown (95% coverage, Scorched in recesses) > Gryphonne Sepia Wash > Dheneb Stone Drybrush (90% coverage)

Then pick out metal bits with boltgun or whatever, if it's the type of light with a cage across the front of it.


----------

